# 386 computer



## mitten (Dec 11, 2002)

I bought my 3 yr old grandson a 386 computer at a garage sale. The problem is the previous owners deleted everything out of it. Now all we can get is a message to reboot. But I cant find a disk anywhere. Can you help? I dont understand computer too well and really dont know what I am looking for. Thank you


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Welcome to TSG!*

You're going to need some sort of operating system.

The problem is that any operating system that will run on your 386 will be obsolete and hard to find.

The best solution (if you can find it) is to load DOS 6.22 and Windows 3.11

Windows 95 will "run" on a 386 with 4MB of RAM... but VERY slowly.

Another possibility is linux, although the learning curve may be a bit steep for a complete novice.


----------



## mitten (Dec 11, 2002)

Thank You for the information


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Yes 386 computers are pretty much obsolete. Even if you can find an operating system for your computer you will still need to find old software that can run on that computer. Most new stuff wont run on your computer.


----------



## mitten (Dec 11, 2002)

I do have the other software, just not the reboot disk. Went to www.bootdisk.com plenty of reboot stuff


----------

